# Seagull 55th Anniversary D219.360



## TO_ARCH (Dec 29, 2009)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday Folks!

I just received this 55th Anniversary Seagull yesterday all the way from Shanghai. I have ordered this before USA Seagull update their new website and stocks, cost for the watch turn out the same.

It measured 41mm without the crown and 46mm from lug to lug, larger than what I expected especially on my small wrist. I was informed the mechanical movement is ST6D3K (ST6D103K), skeleton, the prototype is ST6D developed on the basis of ST6 in 1980's. Its movement was started to use in early 1980's, stopped production in 2000. Time-keeping accuracy: medium. 23 jewel movement. Well just because the movement is the original old-styled mechanism which is the beauty and the value of a collectible item. If the watch size can go down to 36mm it will be perfected.

As you can see in the pictures it has a decorative movement with signed 55th Anniversary on the back case. The dial finish is amazing and detailed, consider this is an entry level of Seagull watch. I like the rose gold and stainless steel combination make it look classic style watch.

Cheers!


----------



## gigfy (Apr 13, 2007)

Outstanding watch! Thanks for sharing. The skeleton ST6 looks beautiful.

cheers,
gigfy


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

TO_ARCH: Congratulations...the watch is beautiful. Really beautiful.

So are your photographs...pure eye candy! :-!


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

Neat, though not my style. The movement is a bit H.R.Giger 'Alien' meets cast iron Paris metro entrance, isn't it?


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

I usually don't like gold, but that is a beautiful piece! I especially like the small detail by the lugs.

A warm and beautifully crafted watch perfect for Christmas!


----------



## Stone Hill (Nov 28, 2009)

WOW that is something


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Really nice ! love the rose gold and overall design! well done!


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

AlbertaTime said:


> TO_ARCH: Congratulations...the watch is beautiful. Really beautiful.
> 
> So are your photographs...pure eye candy! :-!


Exactly what I wanted to say! 
Hmm... Tempted.... 

Regards,

Martin


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Really impessive !! where from , how much ? , if still available, untill when ?


----------



## lateasusual (Sep 29, 2010)

US Seagull in their limited edition collection priced at $109.00.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Many thanks ( I think ) ORDERED ! £95.77 inc. c & p , the power of the net ! 
hope all goes ok . Merry Christmas, and thanks for the link.


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow, that is amazing, looks to be 10x the price they're getting for it! Will have to get one to pair with my M222s!


----------



## Explorerspirit (Dec 18, 2010)

Very nice watch mate- stunning pics! 
I have a gull from around 10 years ago, anadigi, still going well!


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Great photographs! Congratulations. Beautiful guilloche and movement engraving. The face isn't quite my personal style, but I am waiting with mouse-finger cocked to buy from the US Sea-Gull site as soon as they introduce something that does that... certain something. I like where they are headed, but I'm hoping for slightly less blingy designs.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Many thanks for your excellent pics. To Arch. 

When this was posted on christmas eve I knew I had to have one, whether the mulled wine or not , I ordered .Seagull site pics. un-inspiring but yours, wow.

Tracking over the last week has been interesting: shipped 27th.;left US via LA 30th.;in UK 5th.Jan.;cleared customs in 3 mins. (?);at a local post depot 6th.just after midnight; waiting for me when I got home from work twelfth night.

Have to agree , a big dial, not white but a very pale silver, almost silk like. Very clear slightly domed glass, and slippy to touch (sapphire perhaps ?), very good 20mm leather strap with sea gull etched in st.st. buckle. Overall , most impressed, even the Hollywood-meets-Chinatown movement looks more subtle though the 18mm rear window . 

So far over the last two days mine has gained 30 secs. , not bad for a new auto. IMO .

Cost me $144 inc. $35 shipping, which I thought was a bit steep concidering carriage free in US. 
I try not to buy on a whim but have to say this is one of my best impulse buys.


----------



## TO_ARCH (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks! a great watch to wear for the New Year! :-!

Cheers!


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

There's a lot going on here!


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Stone Hill said:


> WOW that is something


I agree, but is that a snap back that I see in the rear views? I hate snap backs with a passion, since it's nearly impossible to open them without doing damage to the case. That's why I passed on the Orient 60th Anniversary watch. I guess snap backs were the rigor back then,though.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Wrench slots in rear, so guessing screwback. 
By the way hacking movement was a nice supprise.
Reset mine 3 days ago and is now 4 seconds fast ! 
Only downside I can see is more 'gulls flying over.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I got mine today and the pictures do not do it justice! I really wasn't expecting a hacking movement either, but it sure is nice. Mine is still dead on with the computer, but its only been a few hours.

Definitely another gull or two in my future!



strela167 said:


> Wrench slots in rear, so guessing screwback.
> By the way hacking movement was a nice supprise.
> Reset mine 3 days ago and is now 4 seconds fast !
> Only downside I can see is more 'gulls flying over.


----------



## chrisbo28 (Jan 11, 2011)

The anchor looks diffrent from the basic ST-6 movement and the rest of the movement seems to be more refined and valuable.


----------



## ochavez (Nov 8, 2010)

I just got mine and I have to tell you that this watch is definitely beautiful. Love the hacking movement as well.

Dealing with Kevin from Sea-Gull USA was also great! He responds to e-mails almost instantly and always keeps you updated about your purchase! Two thumbs Up for Kevin. Here are a couple of quick pics I took with my phone:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

ochavez said:


> View attachment 376458


Gorgeous, Omar :-!


----------



## chrisbo28 (Jan 11, 2011)

Is the rotor still the same like in the basic ST-6 auto-winding movement? The ST-6D rotor looks diffrent.

@TO_ARCH

Is the see through case back the standard one or is it an optional feature cuz I cannot find any option on seagul's website? :-(


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Its standard.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

I just picked this baby up. Truly, the fit and finish is several levels higher than the price tag.

This is why I love (good) Chinese mechanicals. When you find the right piece (like this one), you get a FUN and often BEAUTIFUL watch for a FRACTION of the price of fine watches from other countries. 

I've spent a good buck on watches, yet one of my least expensive pieces (this one) has just about the most elegant aesthetic of any of them. LOVE IT.


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, it's a beauty isn't it? I wore it to a reception the other day (casual: shirt and khaki's) and I received a lot of compliments and questions about it :-!


----------



## mojoe_24 (Sep 5, 2012)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but does anyone know if this watch is still available? I've talked to Kevin at SeaGull and they are sold out.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

mojoe_24 said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but does anyone know if this watch is still available? I've talked to Kevin at SeaGull and they are sold out.


Have a look on good stuffs com , John had them listed last time I looked.
Great watch btw, much nicer than any photos show 
Good luck


----------



## mojoe_24 (Sep 5, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> Have a look on good stuffs com , John had them listed last time I looked.
> Great watch btw, much nicer than any photos show
> Good luck


Unfortunately he doesn't seem to have it. I emailed Seagull and they are sold out indefinitely. Seems like my best bet is to get lucky on the used market.


----------

